# My dad's the best



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My dad used to take care of the water and sewer here in town. He came over tonight to pick up the new school pix and told me his toilets had been sluggish and then today the washing machine backed up the floor drain. He went up to the city garage and got the Ridgid/Kollman K-500 with the 7/8" jaws. The mayor has given him borrowing privileges, LOL. Anyway, the new city employee had never run a rodder, so my dad told him to come with him and he would teach him. He's got a 2-way cleanout in his front yard, and could tell it was on the side house side. He made 2 passes and boom! 
I told my wife i was so proud of my dad, instead of waiting for me to come home and take care of it, he did it himself, at 77 years of age. I hope I got his moxie when I am that old. He was down in a lot more ditches than I ever was, and humped it. After he retired, he was still operating a backhoe for the new guys if there was any digging to be done, he did it for free, too. He would still do it, but he was kind of collateral damage in a powerplay between some board members, and now the policy is employees only on city equipment.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> My dad used to take care of the water and sewer here in town. He came over tonight to pick up the new school pix and told me his toilets had been sluggish and then today the washing machine backed up the floor drain. He went up to the city garage and got the Ridgid/Kollman K-500 with the 7/8" jaws. The mayor has given him borrowing privileges, LOL. Anyway, the new city employee had never run a rodder, so my dad told him to come with him and he would teach him. He's got a 2-way cleanout in his front yard, and could tell it was on the side house side. He made 2 passes and boom!
> I told my wife i was so proud of my dad, instead of waiting for me to come home and take care of it, he did it himself, at 77 years of age. I hope I got his moxie when I am that old. He was down in a lot more ditches than I ever was, and humped it. After he retired, he was still operating a backhoe for the new guys if there was any digging to be done, he did it for free, too. He would still do it, but he was kind of collateral damage in a powerplay between some board members, and now the policy is employees only on city equipment.


Oldtimers get it done. we had a guy in his mid 60's the last place I worked. that guy works circles around these young pups coming up. his favorite thing to say is "I have forgotten more than you know right now!" 

I hope to be that good at that age... be very proud....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

422 plumber;320857 After he retired said:


> Gotta love the work ethic.
> 
> There have been similar issues here. Can't have qualified and skilled volunteer help at no cost taking union jobs. That would be crazy.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

MarkToo said:


> Gotta love the work ethic.
> 
> There have been similar issues here. Can't have qualified and skilled volunteer help at no cost taking union jobs. That would be crazy.


hell,
the bad thing is, our municipal employees aren't union. One of the town board memebers was using city equipment to help a bunch of people doing a volunteer built gazebo, but somebody made a big issue of it, so the the new rule came down and my dad was told he couldn't operate, even though he knows where everything is underground, and it saves the village money.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a friend I gig with and he was in a situation where he was working for free because he enjoyed it. He got into a jam, the tax powers that be where p*ssed and all over him for dodging taxes and all kinds of crap. Seems his working for free denied someone pay thus taxes that were not collected. A labor law ,,,, thing I guess. He was in a real pinch with this.
Edit: Your dad is someone to truly admire.:yes:


----------



## rat6man6 (Mar 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> My dad used to take care of the water and sewer here in town. He came over tonight to pick up the new school pix and told me his toilets had been sluggish and then today the washing machine backed up the floor drain. He went up to the city garage and got the Ridgid/Kollman K-500 with the 7/8" jaws. The mayor has given him borrowing privileges, LOL. Anyway, the new city employee had never run a rodder, so my dad told him to come with him and he would teach him. He's got a 2-way cleanout in his front yard, and could tell it was on the side house side. He made 2 passes and boom!
> I told my wife i was so proud of my dad, instead of waiting for me to come home and take care of it, he did it himself, at 77 years of age. I hope I got his moxie when I am that old. He was down in a lot more ditches than I ever was, and humped it. After he retired, he was still operating a backhoe for the new guys if there was any digging to be done, he did it for free, too. He would still do it, but he was kind of collateral damage in a powerplay between some board members, and now the policy is employees only on city equipment.


AMEN TO MOXIE-just hoping when I get to 70 I got some !?!?!?


----------



## rat6man6 (Mar 8, 2011)

chuckscott said:


> Oldtimers get it done. we had a guy in his mid 60's the last place I worked. that guy works circles around these young pups coming up. his favorite thing to say is "I have forgotten more than you know right now!"
> 
> I hope to be that good at that age... be very proud....


I made a 21 yr. old walk home to the shop because he sais " I BEEN PLUMBING ALL MY LIFE".
I told him "I HAVE ALSO BEEN PLUMBING ALL YOUR LIFE" !!!:thumbup:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

rat6man6 said:


> I made a 21 yr. old walk home to the shop because he sais " I BEEN PLUMBING ALL MY LIFE".
> I told him "I HAVE ALSO BEEN PLUMBING ALL YOUR LIFE" !!!:thumbup:


I made a kid walk back to the shop because he wouldn't shut up...:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I asked my dad if he wanted to go to the phcc trade show this weekend, his response was what else u was doing this weekend


----------

